# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF getting image source from string value

## Strambaciu

Hello! 

I am newbie in WPF dev. I created a registration form where user types his name, password and he cand choose the avatar(saved in image path). All those things will saved in string type in database. 

The thing who i need is when the user logins to show the avatar associates to it. 

I think i can control this thing from: 
<Image Source="binding here is the path from string">.

What can i use for that?
Thank you!

----------

